# Beersmith clone windows phone



## Sainter1775 (17/9/13)

I have been developing a app of sorts for my wp8 simlar to my beersmith program...manly started out of a need for a good multiy step hop addition timer...this part works a treat...no my quick recipe formulation section needs work...what I'm after is a list or site with the complete formulas/ maths used to give calculations like shown in beersmith when a recipe is created or being created. Then final I can get to importing the XML for beersmith recipes into from my SkyDrive ...so I have mobile version of beersmith..for my windows phone.



thanks


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (18/9/13)

Something like this? 
http://www.brewersfriend.com/stats/


----------

